# Thread de Maceió - Toni Cavalcante



## TCavalcante (Jan 16, 2011)

​


----------



## TCavalcante (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

TCavalcante said:


> View attachment 3269400​


Parabéns pelas belíssimas fotos de Maceió, as melhores que já vi.


----------



## TCavalcante (Jan 16, 2011)

sebobprata said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos de Maceió, as melhores que já vi.
> [/CITAR]
> Obrigado, amigo!


----------



## Andre Barbalho (12 mo ago)

eu te amo Toni Cavalcante, nem te conheço mas já te amo homem! um abração do bairro do farol! sou iniciante aqui no forum, sempre procurei foto bonita de maceio no google, meus amigos gringos pedem foto e eu ja cansei de mandar foto de praia e só praia, o povo não valoriza a cidade tão bonita que maceió é, até mesmo as partes mais simples e de baixa renda conseguem ir se ajeitando, eu vivi e tenho ate hoje familia na cambona e no bom parto, lugar este que consideram feio, pois um dia desses fotografei tal cambona e bom parto vistos de cima durante uma visita ao medico e eis a "parte feia" abaixo kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

A pedido de foristas de Alagoas, esse thread foi transferido para o principal em homenagem ao forista @TCavalcante que infelizmente nos deixou há poucos dias.
Ele o criou no subforum do Nordeste e por lá tinha ficado escondido.

Sei que muitas fotos não tem os créditos devidos, mas peço a compreensão de todos para a excepcionalidade do fato.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Excelente apanhado de fotos! 

Toni sempre foi um apaixonado por Maceió e Alagoas. Fez muitos dos melhores threads do Estado aqui no SSC. 

Vai fazer falta.


----------

